# OBD codes po301



## ryjr02 (Jan 25, 2006)

I was driving home one day and my check engine light came on. OBD read a PO301 engine misfire dedcted. My car sound like a Impreza or a Harley. I need help with diagnostic.


----------



## ryjr02 (Jan 25, 2006)

The problem was #1 fuel injector was faulty. It needed to be replaced.


----------

